# Interesting ann arbor track style bike purchase



## guffey (Apr 29, 2018)

I thought I needed this . I thought I would post it to see if anyone recognized any of the details. Thanks in advance. BSA crank , made in England  stem, and seat ? Lobdell Alma rims.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 29, 2018)

Very cool.


----------



## petritl (Apr 29, 2018)

Your rear drop outs look similar to the ones on my mystery bike.


----------



## juvela (Apr 29, 2018)

-----

Head appears as though it may be bulge-formed.

Cannot recall seeing before a bulge-formed head for integral headset.

-----


----------



## guffey (Apr 30, 2018)

This bike has a lot of similarities also


----------

